# KAL POLL, everyone please vote



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

These are the choices. The poll will be left up for 1 week.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Most of the links take me to the general Ralvery site without showing me a specific item.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

you need to be a member of ravelry, and have your cookies set up so you're recognized, I'm afraid. (all you need to do is log in once, and your cookies will work for this)


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Lauran, I am soooo sorry.  I wasn't trying to exclude your pattern. There is no way to fix it now I am afraid. Will you forgive me? I was having a heck of a timme getting this poll up before my computer timed out AGAIN. It is a bit different than the old HT format and I dont make polls too often. 

I was trying to find better direct links to all the non-ravelry downloads, but should have done that before openning the poll options. GAH. It was a game of beat the clock.

tallpines, you will have to join www.ravelry.com to see some of the patterns. It is a wonderful site and worth joining though.


----------



## Humburger (Sep 13, 2007)

I voted for the scarf, but I will not be participating in the knit-along. I have spinning to do!


----------



## Madame (Jan 1, 2003)

Hiking scarf for me.


----------



## ~NY_Cowgirl~ (Sep 25, 2007)

Madame said:


> Hiking scarf for me.


Same here...


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

gone-a-milkin said:


> I was having a heck of a timme getting this poll up before my computer timed out AGAIN. It is a bit different than the old HT format and I dont make polls too often.
> 
> I was trying to find better direct links to all the non-ravelry downloads, but should have done that before openning the poll options. GAH. It was a game of beat the clock.


GAM, Put down the knitting needles BEFORE trying to put up a poll. Just don't know how many times I have to tell you ...you can NOT type AND knit. .... you can type and CROCHET... :nana:

Drinking rum is also not good when trying to post a poll, btw. Just thought I'd mention it....


----------



## Island of Blueb (Sep 20, 2005)

gone-a-milkin said:


> Lauran, I am soooo sorry.  I wasn't trying to exclude your pattern. There is no way to fix it now I am afraid. Will you forgive me? I was having a heck of a timme getting this poll up before my computer timed out AGAIN. It is a bit different than the old HT format and I dont make polls too often.


Yeah, yeah, excuses, excuses... 

Beg for us to submit patterns and then do this to us...

Hrrmmph!

.

.

.

.

(love you!)


----------



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

Wisconsin Ann said:


> GAM, Put down the knitting needles BEFORE trying to put up a poll. Just don't know how many times I have to tell you ...you can NOT type AND knit. .... you can type and CROCHET... :nana:
> 
> Drinking rum is also not good when trying to post a poll, btw. Just thought I'd mention it....


Well not type and knit certainly, but she could use the tips of those dpn needles to hit the keys as she slides the stitch off (English knitter if I remember correctly). Hunt and peck with a needle tip. 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
For those of you who went and grabbed your knitting to try this out.....did you know it's also physically impossible to lick your elbow??


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I voted ... not for the scarf .... I'm just not a scarf person, preferring cowls to scarves now.

I love the mini-cable (i.e. front twist) of the Fruit Loops socks, so voted for that, even though I initially was wanting to vote for one of the fingerless gloves (kind of a combination of the one with fingers and the one with the half circles ....) I know, I just can't follow the rules!!

LOL!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

You are all picking on me. 

I could blame my mistakes this morning on a serious LACK of rum in my cuppa. 

It takes nerves of steel to come over here and make a knitting poll. LOL. 

Cyndi, I am not too much of a scarf knitter either, usually. You have to do the same pattern for a looong time. & keep turning your work. boohoo.

However, as my son says, "It will be your own fault Mom, for making it a democracy."

Out of the mouths of babes...well, actually a teenager.  

Seriously though, I will be fine with whatever pattern gets decided.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I don't want to knit another scarf, especially that one. I prefer neck gaiters. I don't want to knit fingers, so I went with the mitts, the 3rd fingerless gloves. I like the shell pattern.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

I voted for that which I would be most likely to use.....the scarf.

My feet are so sensitive to anything but fine woven cotton --- I doubt that I would ever wear hand knit socks.

The cowl or neck gaiter sounds like an interesting option to a scarf.


Question----- what does KAL mean?


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

tallpines said:


> Question----- what does KAL mean?


OO OO Me ME!!! I know THAT answer! It means Knit-a-long! :bouncy:
ok, now you have the full extent of my knitting answer-knowing-ness.

And now my question is:
Just ONE???? Jeeze.... can't I vote on 2 or 3 of those?????
OKOK>>>>
off to ponder patterns....


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Hi Maura! I just finished the Pomatamus socks, which that Nereid pattern is based on. It is done entirely in twisted rib and OMG beautiful. It is also not a beginner pattern. I have this theory now, that people will generally choose the thing that is most in their comfort level to knit. 

This KAL will be more inclusive for the newer knitters if we do the scarf. It will be a chance for everyone to get to know eachother better, and a number of folks here have never done cables before. Cables are so cool. 

Tallpines, KAL is just shorthand for "Knit-Along". It is just knitting along on the same pattern with everyone else.  Also, if you have sensitive feet, you may find that hand knit socks are your very best friend. Maybe a lambswool/alpaca blend or or something with angora in it?...might make your feet super-duper happy.  Seriously, not all sock yarn is scratchy. Dont knock it until you try it.  Also, I have knit sevral pairs of socks out of 100% cotton.  I am just saying, there are options out there.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

While I have never knit socks or mittens, I'm fairly certain I can do twisted rib or any just about any other complex pattern.

I've been knitting for 55+ years.

I'm just not a fan of socks or mittens. 

I wish there were a few more pattern options for non-sock or mitten items.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

So....maybe, if the scarf ends up the KAL, those who either don't like scarves, or get bored with it...(or don't like to turn ...ahem...) could work it on DPs or circular...and make is shorter (same amount of wool/yarn). That way you'd have a cowl. 

OR same length, just on circulars..and you'd have a double scarf...maybe the 2nd side could be done in an alternate pattern.

OR you could make the scarf for someone who doesn't have one. Donate it to a local hospital, assisted living home, charity 

OR, use a lighter yarn, on circular needles, and make leggings. 

Just sayin'...some of your knitting people here might not have done cables, might not have the skill or confidence for using DPs and making a complex sock.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I voted for the men's fingerless gloves. GAM and the others who think they might get bored with the scarf, maybe it can get a good test of your patients :lookout: Think of it as a meditation :happy:


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I am getting excited to knit that beautiful scarf. 

It wil be an exercise in patience & practice at turning.  I have some lovely TURF green yarn, very Irish. In fact, I bet that Coronet hat from knitty could be done with a coordinating cable and make a cute set.

http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEwinter03/PATTcoronet.html My grandma is after me to make her a warm hat and scarf. hm. 


tallpines, what types of things do you normally enjoy knitting?


----------



## swamp_deb (Jan 9, 2004)

I cut my cable teeth on this pattern:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/palindrome-a-reversible-cable-scarf

Reversible cable scarf that I don't have a picture of but turned out beautifully in white for our dd for Christmas 2008. This pattern is well written and easy to follow for anyone wanting reversible cables.

Soooo, I voted for toe up jaywalkers.:lookout:


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

gone-a-milkin said:


> I
> tallpines, what types of things do you normally enjoy knitting?


I have too many hobbies so knitting is an off again, on again hobby.

My most frequent projects usually involve baby items--------sweaters, caps, leggings, blankets.
Now that the grandchildren are growing the sweater sizes are getting larger.
This Christmas I had a dozen quick knit scarves so each child to choose one.

I have done lots of items with different cable and patterned designs (both yarn color and stitch variations) in them.

My Gramma taught me when I was 8 years old----now I'm 64.

It's always been "something I do" but I've never been properly educated the "social" aspects of community knitting activities.:sing:

Kind of just like quilting---it's something I do, usually all alone--- but-----I would love to participate in a quilting bee some day!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Swamp Deb I like that one better than the hiking scarf.

There you go GAM, that's the attitude we are looking for :happy:


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

WHAT ABOUT THIS IDEA?

I think we should do 2 KALs, simultaniously. I will knit for both.

The scarf will be one and the 'runner up' pattern for those who are not into doing the scarf? 

Would that make anyone happy? I bet we could swing it...your thoughts?

Keep voting.


----------



## ~NY_Cowgirl~ (Sep 25, 2007)

I owuld be fine with that, I am not sure if I would do both tho.. are we still doing it as a swap?


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

I've gotten the idea that my knitting yarns used in past projects may not meet the qualifications for you yarn purists.

I've always picked out my favorite colors and weight according to my project paying little attention to the ingredients of that yarn.

I'm certain most of what I've ever used was acrylic of some sorts.

Well, I'm here to learn.
What yarn are you recommending for "our" scarf (if it be the winner) ----- and, is it something to be found at JoAnns or do I need to find a specialty shop?


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

~NY_Cowgirl~ said:


> I owuld be fine with that, I am not sure if I would do both tho.. are we still doing it as a swap?


Oh-oh!

I must have missed the "swap" conversation.

I would not feel qualified to partake in a swap.


----------



## swamp_deb (Jan 9, 2004)

tallpines said:


> I've gotten the idea that my knitting yarns used in past projects may not meet the qualifications for you yarn purists.
> 
> I've always picked out my favorite colors and weight according to my project paying little attention to the ingredients of that yarn.
> 
> ...


I would be happy to be your swap partner in the "scarf" or whatever as acrylic yarns are what's popular around here. I have to order wool or spin it and I'm not that fast or accomplished a spinner yet! It's not usually too cold around here and wool isn't a staple in anyone's wardrobe.

GAM, whatever gets the most votes is fine with me, the next KAL could be the pattern that I suggest (if it gets the most votes). We all have the option of participating or waiting for the next go round so don't over-tax yourself to please everyone at once. Hopefully we'll have more KAL's in the future. Timing wasn't good for me on the last one but I'm sure that everyone who participated had a blast.

That's my opinion and the board administrator is not responsible for what this crazy lady posts.


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

Scarf, Mitts, Socks?...I'll try my hand at whatever is chosen.
(Right now I have a cabled hat and two socks on needles...what's one more project...~lol~...)


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

WIHH, did you vote...?


----------



## Island of Blueb (Sep 20, 2005)

Maura said:


> I don't want to knit another scarf, especially that one. I prefer neck gaiters. I don't want to knit fingers, so I went with the mitts, the 3rd fingerless gloves. I like the shell pattern.


I picked this one too, Maura. Aren't they pretty?


----------



## ~NY_Cowgirl~ (Sep 25, 2007)

I will try and get a picture of my Irish Hiking scarf tonight or tomm morning, so that you can see what the back looks like. I am waiting to get my camera it was supposed to come today, so once I get that I will take a picture for you!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I've made several fisherman sweaters (all over cabling). I prefer to design them myself because I use my own top down pattern. I put cables on mittens and shawls as well. I would be willing to knit a nice cable neck gaiter but it would look different from the scarf.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

WIHH there is this scarf that Swamp Deb posted, it's reversible. I'd almost rather knit this one than the Hiker scarf http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/palindrome-a-reversible-cable-scarf


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

The cabled neck gaiter I just finished..Viking styled cables/knots...looks good from both sides...totally different from the front, so reversible somewhat.


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

I just looked at Marchwinds link...That looks really easy and fast to knit up. BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

The KAL scarf pattern that got NOMINATED is the Hiking Scarf. 

I am still open to doing a 2nd KAL using the runner up pattern (if we can get a clear pick).

Lets not make it any more difficult by adding MORE patterns to this mix, please.


----------



## Madame (Jan 1, 2003)

I use acrylic frequently because I can't afford the 'real' stuff for big projects. Methinks it is time to get out the spinning wheel and add to my stash!

I want the scarf for now, because I have two others projects going and the scarf would be easy for me. Come summer, I'd like to t ry my hand at making socks.


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

Hmmm...Do I take my DIL to the yarn and fabric shop to keep me focused on yarn only or do I sweet talk my Husband into going with me who is happy to follow me while I explore the whole shop...Hmmm... That's a tough one.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

GAM I am not adding new patterns I was just pointing out one that was posted on page 1 by SwampDeb as an example of a reversible scarf. I think that was a topic of discussion just prior to my posting the link. 

If that pattern were added to the poll that would be fine with me though but then we would have to vote all over again. GAM I'm sorry if I'm making your life difficult


----------



## ~NY_Cowgirl~ (Sep 25, 2007)

WIHH, Here is a picture of what the back side of the hiking scarf looks like..


----------



## swamp_deb (Jan 9, 2004)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> Sorry for the thread and pattern drift, GAM.  (Trying to keep us all focused and on task is kinda like herding earthworms, isn't it? )
> 
> I realize that some of these "side bar" discussions of patterns NOT included in the poll may be distracting but hey - now we have a couple of highly recommended alternate patterns and sources that we might try some other time besides on this KAL.


My apologies too GAM, didn't mean to muddy the waters of the KAL with the mention of the "other" scarf. :kissy: Forgive me?

I'll go stick my nose in the corner for the rest of the day. (While secretly looking for yarn for KAL scarf) Nobody really sees the light from the laptop can they...........is it shielded good enough?


----------



## ~NY_Cowgirl~ (Sep 25, 2007)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> thanks NY_cowgirl -that truly helps me with my decision - that doesn't look at all wonky or unattractive from the backside, does it? :goodjob:


 No it really doesn't and I even messed up in one or two spots and you can't even tell.. But if the scarf wins then you have all seen what mine will look like...lol


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

I have voted...I didnt vote for my nominated Mojo socks as it has not received any other votes...and I know I will definately be knitting them regardless  I am not a scarf person  and I knit fingerless gloves all the time....so the Fruit loop socks got my vote. But....if it isnt a swap I dont think it will have the same fun factor as he last KAL.


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> Shazza, I will be knitting those MOJO socks in the future, too - they are wacky - and I'm glad they were brought to my attention via this KAL . Did you check out the other sock designs by the designer? really fun and interesting too - I couldn't sleep last night wondering what yarn in my stash I would use on the front runners!



Oh I havent looked at the designers other patterns...at least I will have more patterns in my Rav library....cant wait to share pics of our homemade Mojo socks. :bouncy:


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I am repeating myself at this point, but I still want to do a 2nd KAL for the non-scarf pattern too.  

Of course there has to be a swap! The swap is what makes it so fun.


----------



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

I agree about the swapping! My whole house gets into the KAL, they're all just as anxious to know who/what as I am. LOL 

GAM I'm up for two.....I think......probably over-booking myself again but, meh. 

The hiking scarf has been on my list for some time, guess it's time to do it. LOL


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Hey GAM, do you want those of us who want to do the swap to let you know now or how will you do that part? I'm thinking that I will want to do the swap now. My knitting speed had increased since my surgery and I seem to be making great strides in completeing my UFO's :clap:


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

I think the swap is most of the fun !
and a non scarf swap, err KAL is a great idea too!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Marchwind said:


> Hey GAM, do you want those of us who want to do the swap to let you know now or how will you do that part? I'm thinking that I will want to do the swap now. My knitting speed had increased since my surgery and I seem to be making great strides in completeing my UFO's :clap:


MONDAY. 

I will go ahead and put up the new sign ups then.  I guess we really didn't need a whole week of voting, live and learn. 

I am so glad Marchwind that your surgery was such a success. You have made a full recovery it seems.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Oh I most certainly have GAM. It is so nice to no longer have any hand pain. I highly recommend it for anyone who is suffering.


----------

